# حصرى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق



## anosh (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*
طرقك عجيبه

كلمات و الحان و اداء :
انجى اسحق 

توزيع موسيقى : أمجد بخيت

      قانون :  ماجد سرور 

من البوم

( امــــــــــلنـــــــــا فيـــــــــــــــك )
انتاج : هانى رمزى





تم التسجيل و المكساج بــــــــــــــ : Hosanna studio 
مهندس صوت و ماستر ديجيتال : م ميشيل عبد الملك 



هذا الالبوم تمت المراجعه و الموافقه عليه من قبل لجنة المصنفات المسيحيه 


اتمنى ان كل اللى يسمع الترنيمة يكتب لى رايه فيها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 من كلمات و الحان و اداء 

و اخيرا الــــــــــــــــــــــ 

اللينك

http://www.2shared.com/audio/nvcBCJ22/________.html

أو 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SB1Y05IX

أو 

http://www.mediafire.com/?9nbqg85a081mzt8

واخيييييرا 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/jqwrW-_L/________.html

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*

جاااااااارى التحميل طبعا 
واكيد هاجى اقولك رأيى يا جونا
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*

تسلم ايدك اللى كتبتها 
وصوتك الرائع اللى رنمها 
وموهبتك المباركة اللى لحنتها 
عجبتنى اوووى 
* "وبكل مر بتصنع لينا شهد وعسل وبكل ضعف يمر بينا تقوى الامل وكل صرخة صرخنا بيها كانت بتوصل لسماك"*
كلامها جميل بجد
ربنا يباركك يا سكرة
​


----------



## حبة خردل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*

روووووووووووعة يا انوش 

بجد انتي عسل وسكرة واحساسك عاااالي 

حقيقي صوتك  دايماً باسمعه وانا بتأمله .... اول ما بسمع ترنيمة ليكي بسيب كل حاجة من ايدي ..... 
  واسمع احســاسك


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*

ترنيمه جميله فعلا واحساس عالي 
الرب يحافظ عليكي
ويبارك موهبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*

*شكرا ليكي انوش

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## anosh (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تسلم ايدك اللى كتبتها
> وصوتك الرائع اللى رنمها
> وموهبتك المباركة اللى لحنتها
> عجبتنى اوووى
> ...



*بجد كتيييييييييييييييييير عليا اوى كلامك ده كله 
ميرسى يا سكره و ربناااااااااااااااااااا يباركك اكتر و اكتر*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*





​


----------



## anosh (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*



حبة خردل قال:


> روووووووووووعة يا انوش
> 
> بجد انتي عسل وسكرة واحساسك عاااالي
> 
> ...



*كلامك شهاده اعتز بيها
 و وسام على صدرى محبتكم الكبيره ديه ليا 
 ربناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يحافظ عليكى ياقمر و ينور حياتك و يفرحك*​


----------



## anosh (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى جداااااااا طرقك عجيبه كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق*

*كليمو 
ميرسى على مرورك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بعد اذنك يا انجى 
انا ضفت لينكات رفعت عليهم الترنيمة لان موقع 2shared بيعلق ساعات 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل
تسلم ايدك يا انوش​


----------



## anosh (11 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بعد اذنك يا انجى
> انا ضفت لينكات رفعت عليهم الترنيمة لان موقع 2shared بيعلق ساعات
> ​



*ميرسى ياقمر على تعبك 
ربناااااااااااااااا يعوضك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا سمعت الترنيمة فى منتهى الروووووووعة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدا
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## anosh (12 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> جارى التحميل
> تسلم ايدك يا انوش​



*ميرسى على مرورك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لييييكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## anosh (16 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *انا سمعت الترنيمة فى منتهى الروووووووعة*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى*​


*ميرسى ليك 
ربناااااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## anosh (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*النهيسى شكراااااااااااااااا ليك
 على مرورك اللى شرفنى​*


----------



## anosh (22 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا لييييكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسىkokoman
 ربناااااااااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## anosh (27 نوفمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *+++*​



*ميرسى ربنااااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## anosh (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى كتييييييييير ليكم​*


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2010)

صلوااااااااااااااتكم​


----------



## anosh (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*عنى كتييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*و كل سنه و انتم طيبين​*


----------



## anosh (15 يناير 2011)

*طرقك عجيبه للخلاص م الهلاك​*


----------



## anosh (21 يناير 2011)

*لا تمر مرور الكراااااااااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## بافلى0 (21 يناير 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ترنيمة جميلة جميلة جميلة ميرسى كتير


----------



## anosh (24 يناير 2011)

بافلى0 قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ترنيمة جميلة جميلة جميلة ميرسى كتير



*ميرسى على مرورك​*


----------



## anosh (9 فبراير 2011)

*​*ربناااااااااا يباركك


----------



## anosh (16 فبراير 2011)

* و صلوااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## jojof (19 فبراير 2011)

ترنيمة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااا جات فعلا فى وقتها واتمنى ان ربنا يعطينى الامل زى اى انسان صلوا من اجلى


----------



## anosh (25 فبراير 2011)

jojof قال:


> ترنيمة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااا جات فعلا فى وقتها واتمنى ان ربنا يعطينى الامل زى اى انسان صلوا من اجلى



*ميرسى على مرورك*​


----------



## anosh (27 مارس 2011)

*اللى شرفنى كتيييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (19 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنه و كل المنتدى بالف خير ​*


----------



## anosh (15 مايو 2011)

* كلما كانت الحاجه اشد كان الله اقرب​*


----------



## anosh (5 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعكم


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2011)

*صلوااا من اجلى​*


----------



## anosh (26 يونيو 2011)

*كتييييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (6 يوليو 2011)

بافلى0 قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ترنيمة جميلة جميلة جميلة ميرسى كتير



*ميرسى ليك كتييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يوليو 2011)

*رااااااااااائعه كالعاده يا مدام انجي
وزي ما قلتلك رأي قبل كده
خصوووووووووصا اللحن*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يوليو 2011)

جميله اووووووووى اوووووووى
احساس عالى بجد ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## anosh (30 يوليو 2011)

abanoup makram قال:


> *رااااااااااائعه كالعاده يا مدام انجي
> وزي ما قلتلك رأي قبل كده
> خصوووووووووصا اللحن[/
> B]*​*[/QUO
> ...


----------



## rooney93 (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وترنيمة رائعة


----------



## anosh (6 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى ليييييييييك


----------



## anosh (15 أغسطس 2011)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> جميله اووووووووى اوووووووى
> احساس عالى بجد ربنا يباركك ياقمر​



ميرسى لييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## anosh (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااتكم معاااااااااااااااااااااايااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ابااااااااانوب كتييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> *رااااااااااائعه كالعاده يا مدام انجي
> وزي ما قلتلك رأي قبل كده
> خصوووووووووصا اللحن*​



*thanks for you ​*


----------



## akmalfad (15 يناير 2012)

الف شكر لتعب المحبة


----------



## anosh (23 يناير 2012)

*شكرا ليييييييييييييييك ​*


----------



## anosh (15 مارس 2012)

*ربناااااااااااا يباركك​*


----------

